# Looking for advice - which TT to buy? What to look out for?



## TTnewbie (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I've been wanting to get a TT roadster for ages and have decided to ditch my Golf for a second hand TT. I'm viewing 2 on Saturday and would be grateful for any advice you can give me on which one to go for. I'm living in Germany - hence the prices.

The cars, both 2004 models. 
Car 1: 1.8l engine, 150bhp, silver outside, not leather interior. 20,000miles. €14,800
Car 2: 1.8l quattro, 180bhp, blue outside, orange leather interior, 37,000miles €16,800

Car 1 is mouch more in my price range (actually already a it over it), although I'm not sure about the "not-leather" interior. How important would that be if I want to be doing lots of driving with the top down? Should I just fork out the extra €2,000 and get the quattro?

I'd also be gratfeul for any tips you can give me on what to look out for when viewing/ testing them.

Thanks a lot in advance!!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

just go for the 225 model  thats all i have to say.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. 

Where are you from?


----------



## TTnewbie (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi Jammy,

I'm from Ireland, but living in Germany. I know that TTs are more expensive over here and given the current exchange rate to pounds - even more so. The two cars I'm going to have a look at both seem to be good value for what they are and priced a bit lower than similar cars.

Having never had a TT or a convertible before I'm really looking forward to getting both, but would also appreciate a bit of advice on what to look out for when making my decision.

Cheers!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Too be honest, I am not that good with the MK1... but I would say it depends if you want the extra power and quattro of the 180 compared to the 150...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum  Every Audi needs a quattro badge


----------



## TTnewbie (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks for your tips guys. 
In the end I went for the 180bhp quattro ....and I'm loving it!!

....I even brought the price down by 1.5k


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You made the right choice base ball leather very nice


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome , nice looking car. 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Forgot to say dont forget tro join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

